# Acrylic or Glass aqurium???



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi i want to buy a 40 gallon aqurium for my fish soon and I have read a lot of reviews people saying we bought 40 gallon aqurium and everything was fine but on 3 or 4 the day aqurium cracked by itself
I'm freaking out I don't know what kind of aqurium is safe to buy I heard what Acrylic is more stronger than the glass but is it safe for fish ??? Because Acrylic it's a plastic please guys is some one know what company is the safest because I don't wanna lose my fish if new aqurium will crack or something


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would never buy acrylic. Too expensive and scratches too easily. I have never had a glass aquarium leak, crack or break. They also come with a lifetime guarantee.

I recommend aqueon.


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

Both materials are going to be as safe as the builder makes it. As long as you stick with a reputable brand or builder, the acrylic/glass comes down to preference. Both have pros/cons

https://fishlab.com/glass-vs-acrylic-aquarium/


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I prefer acrylic for large tanks and after having my 180gal & 450gal I would have a hard time going back to glass tanks. Yes they scratch much easier but they also have their advantages. Google acrylic vs glass aquariums.


----------



## silvarium (Jan 20, 2021)

Bamzam said:


> Both materials are going to be as safe as the builder makes it. As long as you stick with a reputable brand or builder, the acrylic/glass comes down to preference. Both have pros/cons
> 
> https://fishlab.com/glass-vs-acrylic-aquarium/


Sorry to interrupt, Bamzam: but can an acrylic aquarium be treated with regular products? I've already checked out that there are separate products for different types of tanks, but what warns me is the possible chemical reaction. A can't recall where I found it, since - if I remember correctly - acrylic paint itself is not toxic to the fish, so acrylic walls should be safe as well. But is there is something in the composition of an acrylic cleaner that should be avoided at all cost? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ken31cay said:


> I prefer acrylic for large tanks and after having my 180gal & 450gal I would have a hard time going back to glass tanks. Yes they scratch much easier but they also have their advantages. Google acrylic vs glass aquariums.


I too have had both. I far preferred the acrylic tanks as well... at least until they got too scratched.... you have to be very careful in cleaning the algae off them... but then, it isn't too hard to buff them out either... but the advantage of weight in moving, and increased clarity on them... I did like the acrylic for sure. I remember moving a 175 gallon tank on my own... lol... an acrylic, 6ft long tank.. wasn't very heavy.


----------

